# Alabama Gulf State Pier



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Rode down by the pier Last Sat. in the boat. It looks like the new build is out to about where the old pier stopped. So I guess it is about half way complete. They are building the hand rails just about as fast as they drive piles. No pier house yet, It seems that they are making good progress.:clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the update.looking foward to catching some reds that i can put on the grill!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a bid in on the 3 buildings on the pier. It will be the longest pier on the Gulf once it's completed. I think it's going to be just over 1/4 of a mile. Consession stand will serve food with a eating area.


----------



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

We went on a tour of the new pier on Monday and took over 100 photos. The contractor (LEI, Inc.) is doing a great job, and is making great progress on the pier. If they have good weather, the pier could be completed by late fall or early winter. (The official date for completion is March 1, 2009.)



We're preparing a page with some of the photos and descriptions of what is currently going on at the construction site. This page should be online by Monday. In the meantime, a couple of the pictures from our Monday visit are online at http://www.orangebeach.ws. Click on these images to see a larger view.



Also, if you have not seen it, we published this pier article about two months ago... http://www.orangebeach.ws/Gulf_State_Park/Gulf_State_Park_Pier.html.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I went by this past wed. and is looking real good, didn't get any pic's to share....:clap...I look forward to fishing the new pier, the old one was my favorite!!!


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Getsome I am always glad to hear about a pier being rebuilt but the Gulf Coast pier in Galveston TX is the longest in the gulf,1/4 mile exactly .The TX state record tarpon was landed off of it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bullmaster (5/24/2008)*Getsome I am always glad to hear about a pier being rebuilt but the Gulf Coast pier in Galveston TX is the longest in the gulf,1/4 mile exactly .The TX state record tarpon was landed off of it a couple of years ago.


:doh 1/4 mile is 1,320'.....1,512 is over a 1/4 mile 192' longer.

Soon to be #2 ...see everything in Texas is NOT bigger.oke


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

What really sickens me Tuna Man is the pier I fish on used to go out over a half a mile until numerous hurricanes did it in.18 wheelers used the pier to pump oil off of a well that was at the end of the pier.Talk about a long way to back an 18 wheeler down but they did it.The pilings are still there but about the time the owners get it about a quarter of the old length built a storm will come and desroy it again so I dont think it will ever go all the way out again.It really makes you sick when your fishing and can see huge tarpon rolling way out there at the endand your stuck about 200 yards off the beach.We still murder the bullreds and specks though.I would still rather fish in the paradise you guys have any day.Florida cant be beat.I have fished both coast of FL while in the military and prefer the gulf.


----------

